# Venting Spleen



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

............


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

All the cars in the For Sale section will be on Autotrader/Pistonheads/eBay too. The only thing you gain from seeing one on here is the ability to search through the owners posts to get an idea what they've done to it, but to be honest I'm sceptical about the real benefits of that. Most of the info you'll get will be on mods they've done. You won't find many posts about service schedules or any of the stuff you really care about when buying a car.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Deleted just in time James!

Before the standard reply.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well if you have had a good look around as you said you have the forum and used your common sense then you could have access to the for sale section with in 20 minutes of joining the forum 
Still if your not happy by all means don't bother logging on again problem solved


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well if you have had a good look around as you said you have the forum and used your common sense then you could have access to the for sale section with in 20 minutes of joining the forum
> Still if your not happy by all means don't bother logging on again problem solved


+1 ever thought of asking?

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

He didn't insult anyone?

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol why is the op removing their posts and removing the original post lol

J
Xx


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

Spandex said:


> All the cars in the For Sale section will be on Autotrader/Pistonheads/eBay too. The only thing you gain from seeing one on here is the ability to search through the owners posts to get an idea what they've done to it, but to be honest I'm sceptical about the real benefits of that. Most of the info you'll get will be on mods they've done. You won't find many posts about service schedules or any of the stuff you really care about when buying a car.


Thank you for this post


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Lol why is the op removing their posts and removing the original post lol
> J
> Xx


Hi Jess, He isn't, I am removing djbulter inappropriate posts.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What a douchebag lol

J
Xx


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well if you have had a good look around as you said you have the forum and used your common sense then you could have access to the for sale section with in 20 minutes of joining the forum
> Still if your not happy by all means don't bother logging on again problem solved


As a committee member I expected better from you, I am however not amazed to have been wrong.
I will take your advice and not log on again.......may the bird of paradise fly up your nose.


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol why is the op removing their posts and removing the original post lol
> ...


Actually I removed my own posts, I request you remove my login, thank you.


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> What a douchebag lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Every douchebag has two sides!.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Found the ability to ask for access to the for sale section yet?

J
Xx


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

Spandex said:


> All the cars in the For Sale section will be on Autotrader/Pistonheads/eBay too. The only thing you gain from seeing one on here is the ability to search through the owners posts to get an idea what they've done to it, but to be honest I'm sceptical about the real benefits of that. Most of the info you'll get will be on mods they've done. You won't find many posts about service schedules or any of the stuff you really care about when buying a car.


Thank you for this post and the spirit in which it was posted


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Found the ability to ask for access to the for sale section yet?
> 
> J
> Xx


What, to be greeted with derision, no chance.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you just posting to get your count up so you don't have to ask? lol

J
Xx


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Are you just posting to get your count up so you don't have to ask? lol
> 
> J
> Xx


No when I log off I will not be back but thank you for your interest, seems a funny way to treat new members.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

djbutler said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Found the ability to ask for access to the for sale section yet?
> ...


Access to PMs and the for sale section is based on either paying to join the TT Owners Club, or exceeding the (undisclosed) post count. If you enjoy a bit of irony, I reckon you should just moan about not being able to access the for sale section so much that you actually reach the required number of posts... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

djbutler said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you have had a good look around as you said you have the forum and used your common sense then you could have access to the for sale section with in 20 minutes of joining the forum
> ...


I am a committee member of the TTOC not the TTF this is the TTF 
Just let me get this right you as a new member start slagging the forum off for the market place rules. Rules that were voted in by the members to help prevent spam and members being ripped off as they had in the past. Then get all high and mighty when you get an answer you don't like 
Not that you will see this as you have decided not to log in again


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

He's still green he will see it lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

You are not a special flower that is above the rest of us fella. When I joined I think I was given access after about 3 days of simply chatting about crap on the forum.

Showing this level of impatience and disrespect for long standing and respected members will get you nowhere. But I guess you already know that, hence the "I'm off and never coming back mentality"

Shame, it's an awesome and invaluable forum for any TT owner or prospective owner.

FYI the forsale section is rather naff :wink:


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> djbutler said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Not quite right because I had not yet logged of, so to answer you points, Firstly this is the FLAME ROOM, secondly I complained, albeit strongly, that i thought the policy was wrong, this is a widely held view and nothing others have not already said. The result of which is I am told (A) that I lack the intelligence to see something obscure that I was not even looking for because no one had eluded to it's existence, now I appreciate that at 69 am not as sharp as I once may have been and find that understandable. (B) I am told if I don't like it, which it is now clear I don't, I need not log in again. Well thank you very much for that at the moment I am inclined not to log on again due purely to you ignorance and lack of consideration. I guess this post will be deleted as the other one was but it has made me feel a little less angry at your rudeness and so has served at least part of it's purpose.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

In the time it took you to write that post you could have put a hi post in the welcome section and asked for access lol just saying  so have you been asking all members in the last hour if they like the rules? Rules are rules lol like it or lump it lol

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi djbutler, These are the Forum rules, 
Pleased to see you are less angry, so post appropriate/constructive posts & I'm sure you will reach the "magic number".
As you can see even though you requested, I have not deleted your account, but inappropriate posts will be. 
Hoggy.


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> In the time it took you to write that post you could have put a hi post in the welcome section and asked for access lol just saying  so have you been asking all members in the last hour if they like the rules? Rules are rules lol like it or lump it lol
> 
> J
> Xx


I put a post in the welcome section the same day I registered and the information that others had complained about the access was found by reading through many posts. Just because "rules is rules" it does not follow that all will agree with them and I thought the freedom of speech might extend to the typed word. However all that aside thank you for you friendly banter, as for asking for privileges now, I am not in the habit of grovelling.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> In the time it took you to write that post you could have put a hi post in the welcome section and asked for access lol just saying  so have you been asking all members in the last hour if they like the rules? Rules are rules lol like it or lump it lol
> 
> J
> Xx


I'm not sure what 'asking for access' is supposed to do. You either post enough or pay to join the TTOC. Asking doesn't get you access to anything.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

There have been many people who have asked for access to the market place straight after joining.......

And it's rules are rules not is

J
Xx


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> You are not a special flower that is above the rest of us fella. When I joined I think I was given access after about 3 days of simply chatting about crap on the forum.
> 
> Showing this level of impatience and disrespect for long standing and respected members will get you nowhere. But I guess you already know that, hence the "I'm off and never coming back mentality"
> 
> ...


Actually I did not disrespect anyone until after I had been treated with less respect than I felt I deserved, that is not special and god forbid anyone should think I was a flower. I have also waited three days but as yet still have no access, that was the reason for finding the rules did not work for me. Impatient, well my Military discharge papers state categorically "does not suffer fools gladly" so I will concede that point. I may well find this all not to be worthy of the effort if as you say the for sale section is a bit naff


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> There have been many people who have asked for access to the market place straight after joining.......
> 
> And it's rules are rules not is
> 
> ...


Straight after joining the TTOC, but not straight after joining the TTF.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

djbutler said:


> I have also waited three days but as yet still have no access


Access is dependant on the number of posts, not the amount of time you wait.


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> There have been many people who have asked for access to the market place straight after joining.......
> 
> And it's rules are rules not is
> 
> ...


Aha there we must differ, "Rules is Rules see lad and it's no good looking for Yer Mother 'coz Im Yer Mother now Son" I recall it well


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh geez military history, you called him a tosser and all he did was tell you not to log in if you didn't like it lol it didn't really warrant being called a tosser

And no spandex there have been people who haven't joined the ttoc and asked for access and it's been granted

J
Xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> And no spandex there have been people who haven't joined the ttoc and asked for access and it's been granted


It seems a little pointless having a rule that can be circumvented just by 'asking nicely'. Perhaps the mods can comment.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

djbutler said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you have had a good look around as you said you have the forum and used your common sense then you could have access to the for sale section with in 20 minutes of joining the forum
> ...


I never said anything about intelligence I said common sense the two are totally different. I also never said you lacked it I said you failed to use it 
The point you made has been made before as you say but in a much better politer way, there for received a better and politer answer. 
The amount of time you have been a member has nothing to do with gaining access to the for sale section 
If you would like to put your toys back in the pram and change your attitude I am sure you will get much better and more helpful replays. Would you upon meeting somebody for the first time tell them you didn't like the way they do things just because it didn't suit you ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Oh geez military history, you called him a tosser and all he did was tell you not to log in if you didn't like it lol it didn't really warrant being called a tosser
> 
> And no spandex there have been people who haven't joined the ttoc and asked for access and it's been granted
> J
> Xx


Hi Jess, access has not been granted just by asking, probably, no not probably, a coincidence they had reached or even gone above, before checking access..
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sometimes you just can't teach an old dog new tricks

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh geez military history, you called him a tosser and all he did was tell you not to log in if you didn't like it lol it didn't really warrant being called a tosser
> ...


My bad I was wrong I thought they had as I had seen the question a few times

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > And no spandex there have been people who haven't joined the ttoc and asked for access and it's been granted
> ...


Hi, Some have thanked me for giving them access, but didn't realise they had gone above the required amount, before checking for access to MP & PMs again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Eadon last post is an example, posted for access after joining the TTOC & then realised he already had it.
Hoggy.


----------



## djbutler (Feb 22, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> djbutler said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Nice rearrangement in the order of posts there, it would appear however that you were wrong in saying I should have gone through some secret society post asking for access and I could not acquire it the aforementioned 20 mins. However this has gone on long enough and I don't think it helps to draw more members into the argument and risk polarising them, it should end here.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, I will end it here then. Topic locked.
Hoggy.


----------

